# Using Uber & Lyft on same phone solution!!!!



## armyvet (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
I found the solution to the Uber and Lyft apps running same time and missing pings, and using Waze.
I invested 79.00 into a Motorola Roadster 2 Bluetooth speaker that charges via USB POST, & clips to your visor. This is great option for anyone also who does not have bluetooth built into vehicle.
Here's how it works, you set your phone to bluetooth, pair it with the roadster. Open both apps, and waze. Turn the option on waze off for the volume thru speaker via phone. This will allow waze to connect to the speaker. Set your phone on hands free mode so you can use Google voice. Now all 3 will communicate via the roadster, each will give their own distinct ping then you pull that app up. Shut your driver mode off on the service you are not doing the ride for and both waze and the app will come thru the Motorola roadster speaker. This is an awesome unit too because it has built in fm transmitter to switch speaker box to your car speakers. It also allows for any music via the fm transmitter to come thru your music apps on the phone. The speaker itself is crystal clear both for your voice and who ever you are talking too or what app is relaying info to you. Best investment I made @ bestbuy. Walmart has the 1st edition for 20.09 cheaper but trust me , invest in the Motorola roadster 2.....it's will pay for its self in 1 night. Speak your destination into the waze and it will take you to customer drop off or pick up. Depending what service you use and the app platform you can just push the button for navigation. Good luck and I hope it helps...


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

i never had an issue with lyft and uber at the same time. i think it has more to do with cpu and ram of your phone. I use a nexus 5 and both apps fly onmy phone.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

And people ask me why I chose my avatar, lol


----------

